# Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Anglerboard



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. Juni 2021)

Liebe Boardies,

ich ziehe beruflich weiter. Ab Mitte Juni wechsle ich zur Stadt München. Mein letzter Arbeitstag beim MuP Verlag und somit im Anglerboard ist der 7. Juni.

Ich möchte mich bei Euch für die vergangenen Jahre ganz herzlich bedanken. War schön, war stressig, hat aber immer Spaß gemacht! Besonders der Zusammenhalt der Boardies hat mich beeindruckt und gefreut. Mein Highlight war immer das Weihnachtswichteln.

Als Boardie bleibe ich dem Anglerboard sicher noch ab und zu treu. Ihr erreicht mich weiterhin via Unterhaltung.

Ich wünsch Euch für die Zukunft alles Gute, hoffe immer noch auf die baldige Eröffnung der rippi Experience und ja, Minimax hat ja jetzt endlich seine Digitalwaage. Also alles gut gegangen. 

Macht´s gut!
Rebecca


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rebecca,

alles Gute für die Zukunft

wünscht Dir Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2021)

Schade.
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute Rebecca.
Und viel Spaß im neuen Job.


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. Juni 2021)

Alles gute Rebecca, hoffe wir Lesen dich hier noch öfter


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Juni 2021)

Ja, viel Erfolg und auch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Arbeitsplatz. Und schön das du uns als Boardie erhalten bleibst.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juni 2021)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft  wünsche ich dir


----------



## Minimax (1. Juni 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Liebe Boardies,
> 
> ich ziehe beruflich weiter. Ab Mitte Juni wechsle ich zur Stadt München. Mein letzter Arbeitstag beim MuP Verlag und somit im Anglerboard ist der 7. Juni.
> 
> ...


Oje, 1000 Digitalwaagen könnten den Schmerz nicht messen.
Aber, natürlich wünsche auch Ich Dir alles Gute für Deine Zukunft.
Und hey, schätze zum Wichteln kannst Du ja immer vorbeischauen wenn Du magst,
Alles Gute 
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Juni 2021)

Das ist schade, Rebecca. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass dieser Weg ein positiver sein wird (ein Hoch auf den Öffentlichen Dienst) und wünsche Dir alles Gute.
LG Gert


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. Juni 2021)

Auch hier noch mal


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Juni 2021)

Moin Rebecca,
ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute für deine berufliche Zukunft und an erster Stelle bleib GESUND


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Juni 2021)

Alles gute und bleib gesund .


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. Juni 2021)

Sehr sehr schade das du uns verlässt, ich wünsche dir alles alles gute bei deinen neuen Arbeitgeber und im öffentlichen Dienst.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juni 2021)

Dat Rehlein geht wirklich.... Schnüff!


----------



## Bronni (1. Juni 2021)

Auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute in München, eine schöne Stadt mit toller Umgebung!


----------



## Tobias85 (1. Juni 2021)

Panta rhei, alles fließt.

Wir werden dich hier ganz sicher vermissen, aber freuen uns auch über jeden deiner Besuche.  
Wer es schafft, die Rasselbande hier im AB zu bändigen, der kommt auch in jedem anderen Job super zurecht. In diesem Sinne alles Gute für deine Zukunft!


----------



## hanzz (1. Juni 2021)

Ach nööö
Wie schade. 
Dennoch alles Gute auf dem neuen Weg und im neuen Job. 
Bist ja nicht aus der Welt.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Juni 2021)

Bronni schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute in München, eine schöne Stadt mit toller Umgebung!


Nur der Fußballverein ist Sch.......Aber alles Gute.


----------



## Seele (1. Juni 2021)

Servus Rebecca. Wünsch dir viel Spaß im neuen Job.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juni 2021)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft!


----------



## Slappy (1. Juni 2021)

Dann kann man dir nur alles alles Gute wünschen auf deinem Weg. 
Du weißt ja wo wir alle sind. Und beim Wichteln kannst natürlich trotzdem mitmachen


----------



## rustaweli (1. Juni 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Nur der Fußballverein ist Sch.......Aber alles Gute.


Jetzt laß doch 1860 da raus, gibt ja immerhin noch den unerreichbaren FCB!

Schade Rebecca!
Alles Gute auf Deinem neuen Weg und vergiß die Jungs (Nachtrag - u Mädels) und die Zeit hier nicht!


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. Juni 2021)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft!


----------



## nostradamus (1. Juni 2021)

Hi,

vielen dank für deinen einsatz! 
Viel Glück und Spaß bei der neuen Herausforderung.
Gruß
Mario


----------



## Vanner (1. Juni 2021)

Wünsche auch alles Gute und Erfolg im neuen Job. Gehst uns ja nicht ganz verloren.


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Juni 2021)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft.

Viel Spaß und maximale Erfolge im neuen Job.


----------



## ollidi (1. Juni 2021)

Ich habe Dir ja schon etwas dazu geschrieben.   

Und bevor ich jetzt wieder die Tastatur vollheule, nur ein kurzes viel Erfolg und viel Glück. Wir bleiben ja eh in Kontakt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Juni 2021)

von nobbi


----------



## Jason (1. Juni 2021)

Liebe Rebecca, ich wünsche dir alles Gute für deinen weiteren Lebensweg. Schon schade, dass du und verlässt. 
Aber wie schon einige sagten, du bist nicht aus der Welt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (1. Juni 2021)

Wünsche Dir alles Gute im neuen Job 

Wirst Du das rippi Fishing Team auch verlassen?


----------



## Skott (1. Juni 2021)

Danke und alles Gute für den Neustart, Rebecca!


----------



## Minimax (1. Juni 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> *Danke* und alles Gute für den Neustart, Rebecca!


Oh, wie unangenehm, das hab ich gerade ganz vergessen, liebe Rebecca Hoffmann :

Vielen vielen Dank für die tolle Arbeit hier für uns, für die Organisatorische Arbeit rund ums Board und insbesondere der Wichtelei, dein liebes und nicht selbstverständliches Engagement als Andal starb, und bei tausenderlei Dingen, die wir Boardies garnicht so bemerkt hatten, aber unseren alten Kahn über den Wellen gehalten hat.
Also, neben allen Guten Wünschen für Die Zukunft ein *grosses Dankeschön* an Dich, 
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85 (1. Juni 2021)

Ganz richtig, was unser Minimax da sagt. Dem möchte ich mich ausdrücklich anschließen.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jetzt laß doch* 1860 *da raus, gibt ja immerhin noch den unerreichbaren FCB!
> 
> Schade Rebecca!
> Alles Gute auf Deinem neuen Weg und vergiß die Jungs (Nachtrag - u Mädels) und die Zeit hier nicht!


----------



## Bilch (1. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, wie unangenehm, das hab ich gerade ganz vergessen, liebe Rebecca Hoffmann :
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank für die tolle Arbeit hier für uns, für die Organisatorische Arbeit rund ums Board und insbesondere der Wichtelei, dein liebes und nicht selbstverständliches Engagement als Andal starb, und bei tausenderlei Dingen, die wir Boardies garnicht so bemerkt hatten, aber unseren alten Kahn über den Wellen gehalten hat.
> Also, neben allen Guten Wünschen für Die Zukunft ein *grosses Dankeschön* an Dich,
> ...


Hear, hear!


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juni 2021)

Danke für alles Rebecca und viel Glück im neuen Lebensabschnitt und Erfolg im neuen Job


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2021)

Servus Rebecca, vielen Dank für das bisherige im AB und viel Erfolg bei deiner beruflichen Veränderung.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2021)

Tschüß Rebecca, und viel Erfolg im neuen Job


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2021)

auch von mir und wünsche viel Erfolg im neuen Job


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Juni 2021)

Danke für alles Rebecca und viel Erfolg in deinem neuen Job................

"Servus" ........................


----------



## Stippi68 (2. Juni 2021)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (2. Juni 2021)

Bilch, ob ich im rippi Fishing Team bleiben darf, muss natürlich unser aller Ober-rippi entscheiden. Würd mich zumindest über eine Ehrenmitgliedschaft freuen! 

Ich sag vielen Dank für eure lieben Worte. Freut mich sehr! Da merkt ich dann doch immer, wie sehr ich an euch samt Anglerboard hänge. Ich verfolg natürlich, wies im AB weitergeht. Wer nach München kommt, der kann sich ja melden und wir planen ein spontanes Boardie-Treffen. Unser Treffen ist sowieso schon gesetzt, ollidi. 

Ich wünsch euch alles Gute und ihr wisst ja eh:


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juni 2021)

Hallo 
Alles Gute im neuen Job. 
Viel Glück für die Zukunft 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2021)

Alles Gute Rebecca und viel Spaß bei den neuen Job...


----------



## phirania (2. Juni 2021)

Alles gute im neuen Job wünsch ich dir.
Und bleib gesund.


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2021)

Und wenn das Wichteln wieder losgeht, bist auch dabei


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (2. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und wenn das Wichteln wieder losgeht, bist auch dabei


Klar. Ich muss ja noch mein Pokemon-Sortiment erweitern.


----------



## ollidi (2. Juni 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Unser Treffen ist sowieso schon gesetzt, @ollidi.


Aber sicher doch.


----------



## zokker (2. Juni 2021)

Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim neuen Job. 

Du bist ja nicht aus der Welt.


----------



## rippi (2. Juni 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Bilch, ob ich im rippi Fishing Team bleiben darf, muss natürlich unser aller Ober-rippi entscheiden. Würd mich zumindest über eine Ehrenmitgliedschaft freuen!


Ich denke Bilch, als mein engster Vertrauter im Team und Co-Verantwortlicher Ober-rippi, hat sich mit seinem Posting bereits indirekt für einen Verbleib ausgesprochen. Sofern du keinen eigenverantwortlichen Ausstieg forcieren willst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du deinen restaurationellen Pflichten auch weiterhin nachkommst und dem Team als Sektionsleiter weiterhin erhalten bleibst?!
Vielleicht kannst du der Stadt das Fischereirecht an der Isar entziehen und dem Fishing Team geben? 

Ich würde dir, in Anbetracht deiner etlichen wertvollen Beiträge im Board, auch eine rippirappa-Stecknadel "Platin" verleihen, aber leider gibt es diese Funktion nicht. Skandal.


----------



## bw1 (2. Juni 2021)

Schade! Du hast hier einen sehr kompetenten und sympathischen Eindruck hinterlassen. Viel Glück weiterhin!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (2. Juni 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich denke Bilch, als mein engster Vertrauter im Team und Co-Verantwortlicher Ober-rippi, hat sich mit seinem Posting bereits indirekt für einen Verbleib ausgesprochen. Sofern du keinen eigenverantwortlichen Ausstieg forcieren willst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du deinen restaurationellen Pflichten auch weiterhin nachkommst und dem Team als Sektionsleiter weiterhin erhalten bleibst?!
> Vielleicht kannst du der Stadt das Fischereirecht an der Isar entziehen und dem Fishing Team geben?
> 
> Ich würde dir, in Anbetracht deiner etlichen wertvollen Beiträge im Board, auch eine rippirappa-Stecknadel "Platin" verleihen, aber leider gibt es diese Funktion nicht. Skandal.



Dann spreche ich mich ausdrücklich für einen Verbleib im Fishing Team aus. Meinen Pflichten werde ich weiterhin nachkommen! Eingeschleust als Spitzel werde ich zusehen, was ich in Bezug auf Fischereirecht an der Isar und dem Fishing Team machen kann...

Jetzt hab ich mir natürlich selbst ein Bein gestellt. Die rippirappa-Stecknadel gibt es immer noch nicht und ich geh jetzt auch leer aus. 
Kämpf weiter dafür, Nicht-Master rippi. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch eine Chance.


----------



## Finke20 (2. Juni 2021)

Ja schade Rebecca Hoffmann, dass du als Teammitglied gehst. Wenn du uns aber als "normalo" Boardie erhalten bleibst, würde es mich persönlich sehr freuen.
Es ist doch immer schön Frauenpower zu haben .

Für deine neue Berufliche Herausforderung, wünsche ich dir viel spaß und Erfolg  .
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen und wo die ganzen alten (und auch jungen) Säcke sind, weist du ja .
Bis irgendwann und was soll ich jetzt sagen, auch ja  Servus.
Viele Grüße von der Peene im hohen Norden


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Juni 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


>


Hallo,

da gabs damals ein "Gegenlied" mit dem Titel: "Bin i Radi, bin i Depp - König ist der Meier Sepp" 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (2. Juni 2021)

Was ihr immer alles kennt.


----------



## Minimax (2. Juni 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch alles Gute und ihr wisst ja eh:


Hihihi, wie coooool, da hat die meme-kundige Rebecca uns zum Abschied noch mal alle kollektiv gerickrollt!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (2. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hihihi, wie coooool, da hat die meme-kundige Rebecca uns zum Abschied noch mal alle kollektiv gerickrollt!


Es hat jemand verstanden!!! Ich hab mir dacht, den furchtbaren Gag bringst jetzt einfach mal für dich selbst.  Es wurde sogar ganz offensichtlich gerickrollt. Hab noch überlegt, ob ich’s hinter einem Link verstecken soll. Du hast es drauf, Minimax!!! Zumindest den gleichen Humor wie ich.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Juni 2021)

RuR aktuell:

Allgemeine Panik und Chaos im AB!
Administratorin geht und hinterlässt leere, rechtsfreie Räume. Wie weiter im AB??
Wer schließt die grosse Luecke, Fragen und keine Antworten.
Kommt jetzt etwa ein neuer, weiterer Administrator und keine Administratorin ?

Nagut , lass es Dir gut gehen und viel Erfolg, winke winke;-))


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (2. Juni 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> RuR aktuell:
> 
> Allgemeine Panik und Chaos im AB!
> Administratorin geht und hinterlässt leere, rechtsfreier Räume. Wie weiter im AB??
> ...


Irgendwer wird irgendwann nachkommen. Bis dahin: Go, Elmar!


----------



## ralle (3. Juni 2021)

Viel Spaß im neuen Job und man liest sich !!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Juni 2021)

Rebecca, 
alles Gute, viel Erfolg beim Neustart.


----------



## Oyabun (2. Juli 2021)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft!


----------



## Nouldes (9. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Liebe Boardies,
> 
> ich ziehe beruflich weiter. Ab Mitte Juni wechsle ich zur Stadt München. Mein letzter Arbeitstag beim MuP Verlag und somit im Anglerboard ist der 7. Juni.
> 
> ...


Alles Gute!


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. August 2021)

Auf Wiedersehen - was gut ist, kommt wieder 

R.S.


----------

